# trouble with HCS



## shiney 1957 (Dec 14, 2008)

i have a samsung home cinema system that was working fine but suddenly has stopped saying PROTECT I have done everything but to no avail will welcome any help:sigh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

shiney 1957 said:


> i have a samsung home cinema system that was working fine but suddenly has stopped saying PROTECT I have done everything but to no avail will welcome any help:sigh:


Welcome to TSF...this is not going to be good news I'm afraid.

That means its overheating. If it does that after sitting a while then its faulty and needs to be serviced. Call Samsung.


----------

